# Slime mold or eggs?



## Tweezy (Jun 9, 2011)

I just noticed this on one of my vivs today. Is it slime mold or eggs from some type of critter? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Not sure what that is but they are not eggs.


----------



## Tweezy (Jun 9, 2011)

It changed into this overnight.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

It's a fungus. More than that I can't say.


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

It looks like a type of slime mold I had in one of my vivs a couple years ago. It didn't last all that long because I added some extra isos and springtails in the tank when it popped up.


----------



## Tweezy (Jun 9, 2011)

I added more springtails and should have isos next week


----------

